# Gas station debit card OVERcharge



## VARNYARD (Dec 11, 2007)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.metafilter.com/42899/Gas-station-debit-card-OVERcharge">http://www.metafilter.com/42899/Gas-sta ... OVERcharge</a><!-- m -->

This happen to me twice so far.



> Never use a debit card to pay at the pump: "Each day millions of Americans use their debit card at gas stations to "pay at the pump." What you probably do not know is gas stations have the right to overcharge you a certain amount to ensure they get their money. Each gas station decides how much to overcharge and hold on your account. Some put a $75 or $100 hold on the account while others only hold $5 or $10. But, these stations also decide how long to hold that money. Some hold the money for up to three days. . ." How is this even legal? Am I the last schmuck in the U.S. to find out about this? I just found out that Sam's Club (for example) charges $50 and deposits your change three days later.
> posted by spock


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 11, 2007)

Stations Put Holds On Your Money

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.newsnet5.com/consumerspecialist/4685798/detail.html">http://www.newsnet5.com/consumerspecial ... etail.html</a><!-- m -->



> When itÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢s time to pay for gas, many people opt for the quick convenience of a debit card.
> 
> But as On Your Side Consumer Specialist Angie Lau reported, it can leave your bank account running on empty.
> 
> ...


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 11, 2007)

So where does it say this is legal or illegal?

I'll be watching my account, so far I haven't seen any issues.


----------



## Sammy (Dec 11, 2007)

I will say it again.... calling something legal sure dont make it right.

I quit suing a particular gas station chain after the charged me $20 bucks for gas and then help an additional $100 for three days. 

I found another gas station that does not ask for a PIN and sees my debit card as a credit card and only holds $1 for 3 days.

The crap our government allows big business to get away with is getting out of hand. If my neighbor took $100 without my consent they would call it theft. Even if they were planning on returning it later. I really dont see any difference here.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 11, 2007)

Shell Oil does it, and I used my pin, they took $75.00 out of mine. Then my wife went to the same Shell, they held $50.00 from ours again. This is just nuts, I don't care what excuse they use, we will not use Shell Oil again.


----------

